#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Yπολογισμός συντελεστών ανεμοπίεσης σε μεταλλικό υπόστεγο

## Civilian

Μελετάω ένα δικλινές μεταλλικό υπόστεγο. Θα κατασκευαστεί ανάμεσα σε δύο άλλα κτίρια, επομένως μόνο οι δύο του πλευρές είναι ελεύθερες χωρίς πλαγιοκάλυψη. 

Ψάχνοντας να βρω πως θα υπολογίσω την ανεμοπίεση βρήκα ένα παράδειγμα στο βιβλίο του Ερμόπουλου (παράδειγμα 20, σελ. 170 για όσους το έχουν). Στο παράδειγμα αυτό υπολογίζονται οι συνολικές δυνάμεις του ανέμου επί του στεγάστρου, αλλά και οι μέγιστες και ελάχιστες πιέσεις του ανέμου. Ρωτώντας κάποιους συναδέλφους μου είπαν πως τις συνολικές δυνάμεις δεν πρέπει να τις λάβω υπόψη. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; Αν κατάλαβα σωστά θα πρέπει να πάρω μόνο δύο περιπτώσεις φόρτισης, μια για τις μέγιστες και μία για τις ελάχιστες πιέσεις; Οι πιέσεις αυτές σε ποιο επίπεδο θα πρέπει να εφαρμοστούν; Κάθετα στον άξονα z ή στον Z;

Ελπίζω να μην είναι χαζή η απορία μου.. Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## Civilian

Μιας και δεν απαντάει κανείς, ας γράψω τι έκανα τελικά. Υπολόγισα μόνο τις πιέσεις, τις εφάρμοσα στις αντίστοιχες ζώνες όπως αναφέρει ο Ευρωκώδικας και πήρα τέσσερις συνδυασμούς +/+, -/-, +/-, -/+. Για να καθορίσω τις ζώνες πάνω στις επιφάνειες των στεγών, πρόσθεσα μηδενικές ράβδους..

Πιστεύω πως είναι η σωστή λύση. Αν έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος αντίστοιχη περίπτωση θα χαρώ να τη συζητήσουμε.

----------

lefterisAthens

----------


## Xάρης

EC1 Μέρος 1-4 §7.3(5):
"Ο καθολικός *συντελεστής δύναμης* αντιπροσωπεύει τη συνισταμένη δύναμη. 
Ο *συντελεστής τελικής πίεσης* αντιπροσωπεύει τη μέγιστη τοπική πίεση για όλες τις διευθύνσεις του ανέμου. Θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται στο σχεδιασμό στοιχείων στέγης και στερεώσεων."

Συνεπώς, θεωρώ ότι για τη διαστασιολόγηση των στοιχείων του στεγάστρου και τον υπολογισμό των συνδέσεων λαμβάνουμε υπόψη μόνο τους συντελεστές τελικής πίεσης και όχι τους συντελεστές δύναμης.

Οι συνδυασμοί που θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη μας νομίζω ότι φαίνονται καθαρά στο σχήμα 7.17 του EC1 Μέρος 1-4 (βλ. σελ. 111 του βιβλίου του Ερμόπουλου -2η έκδοση).
Κι αυτοί είναι:
α) + / +
β) + / τίποτα
γ) τίποτα / + 
δ) - / -
ε) - / τίποτα
στ) τίποτα / -

Όσον αφορά τον τρόπο εφαρμογής (άξονα - τοπικό/καθολικό σύστημα), αυτός φαίνεται στο ίδιο σχήμα 7.17 του EC1 Μέρος 1-4.

----------

Civilian

----------


## Civilian

> EC1 Μέρος 1-4 §7.3(5):
> Οι συνδυασμοί που θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη μας νομίζω ότι φαίνονται καθαρά στο σχήμα 7.17 του EC1 Μέρος 1-4 (βλ. σελ. 111 του βιβλίου του Ερμόπουλου -2η έκδοση).
> Κι αυτοί είναι:
> α) + / +
> β) + / τίποτα
> γ) τίποτα / + 
> δ) - / -
> ε) - / τίποτα
> στ) τίποτα / -


Έχεις δίκιο Χάρη. Για κάποιο λόγο σκέφτηκα πως οι συγκεκριμένοι συνδυασμοί αναφέρονται μόνο στις καθολικές δυνάμεις. Η αλήθεια είναι πως πήρα αρχικά τους συνδυασμούς που ανέφερα, θεωρώντας πως είναι δυσμενέστεροι. Λάθος σκεπτικό το ξέρω..

----------

